# Santa Claus Boot Camp



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pShS...edian%20parody


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2006)

That is just awesome Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2006)

*Mod Note

Thread moved to the Comedy Cafe.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Sr. Moderator*


----------

